# Wrapping paper



## rev579 (Feb 24, 2020)

So, I grabbed a roll of wrapping paper at Sam's, but wonder if it the correct type.








						Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
					






					www.samsclub.com
				




It's the only type I can find locally, without ordering online. I have also noticed that the paper I get at the butcher's is waxed or coated. 

I'd love some insight and advice on what is best to use for different applications.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2020)

The waxed is freezer paper. If you are wanting to use it for wrapping meat while smoking you will need pink/peach butcher paper. You can get it on amazon. Also our lowes just started carrying it in the grill section.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 24, 2020)

The butcher would use that as meant to seal and be more moisture proof.
You don’t want it waxed or coated to use it for/when smoking, as it allows the smoke to penetrate without retaining moisture too.
I cant tell from your link if it’s coated or not. if not, that’s a great price compared to what I get on Amazon.


----------



## rev579 (Feb 24, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> The waxed is freezer paper. If you are wanting to use it for wrapping meat while smoking you will need pink/peach butcher paper. You can get it on amazon. Also our lowes just started carrying it in the grill section.





Inscrutable said:


> The butcher would use that as meant to seal and be more moisture proof.
> You don’t want it waxed or coated to use it for/when smoking, as it allows the smoke to penetrate without retaining moisture too.
> I cant tell from your link if it’s coated or not. if not, that’s a great price compared to what I get on Amazon.


Thanks! The paper I got from Sam's is not coated, but I grabbed it before finding out about the peach/pink paper. The last thing I want is for the paper to dissolve, but the other part is that it is only 18" wide and the typical brisket is at the very least 20". 
If this paper is find to use, I'll simply give it a try. If it isn't, I hope someone can tell me that it's a no-go.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry just re-read your response. If its unwaxed you should be fine. And 18in width is perfect. Just turn your brisket long ways


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 24, 2020)

_Rev579,
I've been using white paper from Sams for years.  It absorbs a little and still lets smoke in.
I use it on brisket and ribs for "What's Her name".
Teddy_


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 24, 2020)

rev579 said:


> Thanks! The paper I got from Sam's is not coated, but I grabbed it before finding out about the peach/pink paper. The last thing I want is for the paper to dissolve, but the other part is that it is only 18" wide and the typical brisket is at the very least 20".
> If this paper is find to use, I'll simply give it a try. If it isn't, I hope someone can tell me that it's a no-go.


 
The main difference between the peach butcher paper and the un-coated white butcher paper is the white paper has been bleached, so slightly more processed.  Both the peach and white have sizing added which makes it stronger when it's wet.  The addition of sizing is why paper soaked in fats doesn't tear easily, or dissolve like you were worried about.   You will also find the paper is great for laying out on your counter tops when prepping foods, it makes clean-up a snap.


----------



## rev579 (Feb 24, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> _Rev579,
> I've been using white paper from Sams for years.  It absorbs a little and still lets smoke in.
> I use it on brisket and ribs for "What's Her name".
> Teddy_


That's what I needed to hear!


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 24, 2020)

Mine is the Bryco brown paper on Amazon, but way more expensive (~$14/175ft) ... just joined Sams a few weeks ago, so will be switching!


----------

